# Déverrouiller une image disque



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

Salut à tous.

Comment fait-on pour déverrouiller une image disque afin de retirer ou ajouter des éléments ?

Merci.

eden


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2002)

Avec l'utilitaire Disk Copy fait une autre image dique à partir de ta première image et choisi dans l'option format lecture/écriture.

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

quelle est la différence entre une image toast et une image disk copy ?


----------

